# Excel Multiple Keyword Extraction from cell



## KK3008 (May 8, 2019)

I am trying to create a Formula(s) that will extract the campaign name that generated the lead in the sheet.


Campaign Name2016_00_InboundWeb_Request_A_Demo

2016_04_PPC_Google_Generic

2016_09_Hotleads_EngagementPrograms

2016_12_Telemarketing_Infocore_Medical

2016_04_PPC_Google_Generic

The output needs to be like-


Campaign NameExample New Column
2016_00_InboundWeb_Request_A_Demo


InboundWeb2016_04_PPC_Google_Generic








PPC_Google


----------



## Macropod (May 8, 2019)

Duplicate of: https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/1097040-extracting-multiple-keywords-cell.html
Kindly read Mr Excel's policy in Rule 12 against asking questions about the same topic in multiple threads: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html
Thread closed. You may continue the discussion in your other thread.


----------

